# Fired my 37" Open Pit Grill for the 1st Time



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

I'll make another post about how I like my new cookers as a whole but tonight I played with a new toy.

On one of my Peoria Custom Cookers I had them add a 37" Round Open Pit Grill which was a very new option. It's awesome and will be a jaw dropper.

Everything is top notch welds and per-sizz-yawn!

This shot shows the Pit on the front of "My" pit which is a 72" x 24" meat Chamber with 2'x2' Offset firebox. On the side is 6' by 2'x2' storage.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/openpit01.jpg

Another shot of the pit. Oh, I still need to season and fire that smoker. Doh!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/openpit02.jpg

In this pic you can see the weed torch....I love my weed torch but I digress
That pit over there is the same as this one but not Grill. I have another that is narrow and [2] Propane Fish Fryers on the front as well as a 180,000 BTU gas burner in firebox. [My partner owns a Crabhouse]
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/openpit03.jpg

And what not slap some big ole steaks on it?!?!?!?!?!?!
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/openpit04.jpg

 :roll: 

Then I got bored and slapped 10 butts on the lil cooker and am hanging out tonight. lol
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts01.jpg


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 13, 2007)

Very cool.

um nice steaks (they look like teeny tiny meat squares)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> Very cool.
> 
> um nice steaks (they look like teeny tiny meat squares)



That's why I had to cook 69lbs of butts.

lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

3 hours in the butts are looking nice.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts02.jpg

I'll move them around a little but no foil...Chef Paul would backslap me.

Foil and Boil are 4 letter words
 :roll:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2007)

Very nice equipment.  That open pit is DA BOMB.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 14, 2007)

Wow, That's come nice equipment!!! Thanks for sharin!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mike, I'm curious. Why two cookers instead of going with a bigger tube, say 36"? Those are nice looking pits . I have been watching their ads in the KCBS Bullsheet. Alot of the detail is similar to Klose. I know you post on the Klose forum, did you consider Klose? I'm guessing the price on Peoria is much more favorable?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Mike, I'm curious. Why two cookers instead of going with a bigger tube, say 36"? Those are nice looking pits . I have been watching their ads in the KCBS Bullsheet. Alot of the detail is similar to Klose. I know you post on the Klose forum, did you consider Klose? I'm guessing the price on Peoria is much more favorable?



I went with [3] pits instead of 1 large pit for the fact that my new catering company would need to be in more than one spot at the same time.

I love Dave Klose and his pits but it was all about cost. I bought 3 pits for about what [1] Klose pit would cost. I didn't mention my pits on Dave's board out of respect for Dave and his fine pits. In fact I want one still. I want a Chef Paul Kirk Chuckwagon bit at about $16,000 but I bought all 3 pits from Peoria Custom Cookers for that amount.

Afte I send pics of me and my [3] PCC you will be seeing me in the Ad in the Bullsheet I think.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

That is very good reasoning for sure. 

Now where are the finished pics. 


 :?:


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> That is very good reasoning for sure.
> 
> Now where are the finished pics.
> 
> ...



Butts are still rolling till around noon.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts03.jpg

And I agree with Brian J that that was way too much steel for two tiny pieces of meat.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 14, 2007)

The people demand tri tip!!!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh, I didn't realize that you were going to be multi-site cooking! Good luck! Woody


----------



## cleglue (Jul 14, 2007)

Congratulations on the pits.  Butts are looking very good.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Jul 14, 2007)

An open pit with a swingset always reminds me of summers in the Santa Ynez.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 14, 2007)

Fine lookin pits Mike


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Sweet pit Mike.  I'd like to take a closer look at the chicken cooker you have there.  Bringing it to Walter Reed?


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Sweet pit Mike.  I'd like to take a closer look at the chicken cooker you have there.  Bringing it to Walter Reed?



If I only bring one which it looks like I will be bringing this one with the Grill.

Thanks guys
mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Butts are at 191.5 degrees. I'll take them all very close to 200 degrees and take off and let rest and then Push them. They fall apart so well there is no pulling needed.

Plus my buddy bigwheel got me calling it Pushed Pork Sammys.

http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts04.jpg


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Man! That is lookin' good!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 14, 2007)

That looks awsome...luvs me a big grill..


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll post a few more pics soon.

Would it freak you out if I said I was thinking of ya'll while pulling my pork?
 :roll: 

lol!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

[smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Are you trying to hypmotize me? And what's with the funny hat?

http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts05.jpg

This is about 5 of the butts pushed into a very large bowl.

http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/10butts06.jpg


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

They are beautiful Mike. 

Just lovely looking and nice color.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> They are beautiful Mike.
> 
> Just lovely looking and nice color.



Thanks I fixed the 2nd image like of the Pork Pushed
I made a sammy right out of the bowl after hitting it with my Carolina Vinegar sauce

Yummmmm


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Vinegar sauce! Yes!!!
Awesome color!
Slaw too???


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Slaw? I make it but don't eat it on my Sammy

"Sammy" is for my hero Sling'in Sammy Baugh #33 on the field and #1 in my heart!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2007)

Looking good Mike.  I think you found a home here amid the land of missfit q'ers.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Slaw? I make it but don't eat it on my Sammy
> 
> "Sammy" is for my hero Sling'in Sammy Baugh #33 on the field and #1 in my heart!


 [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> [smilie=pope.gif]



I hear and obey, I hear and obey, I hear and obey.

lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 14, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> I'll post a few more pics soon.
> 
> Would it freak you out if I said I was thinking of ya'll while pulling my pork?
> :roll:
> ...



It wouldn't freak us out at all, we all think about Finney when we pull our pork so you're just into the group thing!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 14, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are forgiven!!
Now put the slaw on the sammy!!!! 8)


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 14, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Looking good Mike.  I think you found a home here amid the land of missfit q'ers.



There is an apt description if I ever read one. 

LOL


----------



## Green Hornet (Jul 14, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1fo9p2t8]Looking good Mike.  I think you found a home here amid the land of missfit q'ers.



There is an apt description if I ever read one. 

LOL[/quote:1fo9p2t8]
I feel more missfit than ever after seeing those beautiful cookers.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2007)

Fine looking butts.  Do you check the temp on every one or more random ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Fine looking butts.  Do you check the temp on every one or more random ?



I checked random but need to check them all next time. I had 2 butts that could have gone just a tad longer to make the push more easy.

Thanks guy


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Round two of the griil. Knowing ya'll wasn't too impressed with them tiny lil steaks in a sea of steel so I got more stuff to throw on today. Burgers and Chicken and steak kabobs, corn and even the bean pot are going out today.

At Sams they had some massive big looking burgers so I grabbed a big pack. I'll vacume wrap a few but put a half a dozen of the 5" round 1" thick burgers on the grill after I take one of the whole chickens I got and cut it in half and get it out there first.

I'll post some prep shots and grill pics for now until I get me a Walmart diggy cam so I can see if'n yer paying attention...BOY.

Gotta run my wheelchair over to Momma's house first cus she is coming home from the Hospital Daddy said and they need to get her from car into the house. I'll leave it there tonight until Daddy can rent one for her. I'll just Hop and Crawl tonight I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

1 yard bird on Rubbed with my own rub.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/chicken&burgers01.jpg

I added corn and bacon for burgers.
http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/chicken&burgers02.jpg

I've since added a pot of beans


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

burp

http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/chicken&burgers03.jpg

http://www.mikehedrick.com/bbq/chicken&burgers04.jpg


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

BURP! #2  
I'll take 2 burgers and some chicken to go 8)


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

You want beans with that....BOY?!
lol


----------



## wittdog (Jul 15, 2007)

BURPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP......Looks great


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> You want beans with that....BOY?!
> lol


Acourse.......... :? 
What good is a burp without a ........


----------

